# Overworking Out!



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey guys.....well i have a question. My brother is 15 yrs old and works out with me but he loves working out and i think he overworks. Right now we are Beginning the 4-day Split Work out as posted here...but he doesnt wanna follow the work out..he follows it but ants to overwork out...2morow is rest and he wants 2 bench 2morow n e wayz...and he works out everyday of the week...mostly bench press.....wit few curls and flys here and there. he is 8'7" and weights 185. also he never ever gets sore, as much as he work outs is never sore. thanks in advance guys....:vamp:


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello bro

If he is training everynight then he defiantally isnt going to make any progress at all!

You need to rest, rest, rest. especially at your stage in the game.

I would reccomemend no more than 4 days a week, you will still gain better on 3 days as well.

Oh, are you sure he is 8'7" tall? That is pretty damn big! 

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

lol....i am sorry i meant to put 5'7"....and thankx alot i will tell him.......


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

depends what his goal is, if he wants to overtrain then it means he could be losing fat more than gaining muscle mass.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not good. I did that for 10 years (overtrain). First sign is not getting stronger. He wont be sore if he lifts every day bacause the muscles are being worked and the lactic acid is removed by circulation.

I can tell that he wont listen so what I would do is do your bench every 5-7 days and do 8-12 sets for chest (not just bench). 8-12 reps for all exercises and let him lag behind. He wont pass you even if he uses gear. You will get bigger and stronger and this is the only way he will listen is by looking.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

overtrain vs. undertrain?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by MatracaBergFan
> 
> *overtrain vs. undertrain? *


If I had to pick between the 2 it would be undertrain. You still will get results and have some spare time on your hands


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

great!!! Due to my lack of time (and money) i've undertrained (and under eaten for the past 2 or 3 weeks.

I was 79Kg (174pounds) but i might have gone down now :-(

i hope this rice, chicken and peas for my dinner has helped me to remain the same weight. Tonight i'm having some cod with parsley sauce, rice or chips.


----------



## Desdicado (May 7, 2003)

I reckon you know in your heart if you're overtraining.

If you're not looking forward to it and not enjoying it then you're overtraining.

When I feel like that I take a straight 5 or 6 days off, always feel a lot better for it.


----------

